# My Halloween Book Arrived!



## kidzero2525 (Aug 29, 2006)

After you've had a chance to run barefoot through it's pages let us know what things you like best. I picked up her Oct. 07 magazine and was surprised at how many ideas were really usesful. I ran right out and bought every one inch spider I could find. A couple of eggs sacs and a gagillion baby spiders made my cob webs and giant spider very creepy. I'm still finding them stuck to the porch or in the garden,lol.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Since I have all the magazines, I never ordered that book. It seemed like everything in it was in the zines. But I wonder, do you have both, and if so how do they compare?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well NB....I never saw the magazines so I don't know if these projects were in them. I can tell ya one thing, this is a beautiful book to put out around Halloween, its big & the cover is so neat.
I'm so thrilled I got it so cheap on ebay. Its full of all kinds of stuff!

KZ.......been looking at it but not sure yet which project is one I may have to have for this upcoming season!!lol

Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Muf do you think you could scan the cover i would love to see it


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Frenchy here is the link that shows the book & if you click on the book it will open to another page that has a larger photo & also lets you look inside at some of the pages.


tp://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Best-Martha-Stewart-Living/dp/060980863X


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks a lot Muf


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

This is a really great book. I have all of the October issues from 96 or 97 through 07, and still enjoy flipping through it. It's so well-photographed!

If you can find it (or if they still do back issues), the October 2000 issue of MS Living ROCKS.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I've peeked at the book, but I'm allergic to all things "Martha" - I break out in gagging, so I haven't picked any of them up ;P


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

For next year's Halloween character I plan to do Martha Stewart.

I have some one with a resale boutique that will be supplying me with enough items to do about four Martha outfits All very, very cheap & some no cost. Probably less than $75.

It's the wig that makes Martha and i have a great one.

My Martha will be in skirts ( she's sending me four). All elastic waists. Just step in and pull up!

Shoes are my main problem.

I also purchased a Martha apron and have some utensils if I want to go as "Martha in the kitchen".

Hopefully I will get my package soon so that I can develope The Domestic Diva for Mardi Gras.


----------

